# Apple: Update fürs Update



## Newsfeed (23 Dezember 2008)

Mit dem Update auf Mac OS X 10.5.6 hat Apple etliche Sicherheitslücken geschlossen und Verbesserungen eingeführt, die die Zuverlässigkeit des Systems erhöhen sollen. Allerdings hat sich auch ein neuer Fehler eingeschlichen, der Mail betrifft.

Weiterlesen...


----------

